# Coolant leakage. Need suggestions!



## sharkeyes2004 (Sep 5, 2005)

94 Atlima GXE. Coolant is definitely leaking from engine. Its coming from right around the area by the fuel injector on the far left (right above the oil filter?) It only leaks (more like sprays out) after the engine has been warmed up and driven. I'm a little afraid to drive it to a mechanic shop because I think I will drain the coolant before I get there and melt the engine. Any ideas which gaskets/seals/hoses would be damaged in that area? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It is probably a leak around the area where the hose meets with a metal tube. If you can see it and get to it then you could probably put a rubber patch and clamp it down with some small hose clamps until you get it to a mechanic.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Could it be a leak from the coolant temp sensor or sender is it? Both are above the oil filter and under the intake manifold. They are on the engine block.


----------



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

I had a leak on the top radiator hose that would "spray" only when the engine was hot. I had the d*mni$t time finding that. All I did was put some permetex on the gooseneck and tighten the clamp. Even when I had the system pressure tested I could not find it.

You probably have one of the smaller hoses on the back side that is either cracked at the metal nipple or loose.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Look to see if the leak is coming from the coolant valve. It is mounted on the fire wall directly in the middle.


----------



## sharkeyes2004 (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks for the help guys, it was coolant bypass hose which is located behind the oil filter mount. I took it to a shop and did a compression test and seeing how much a pain in the ass it would have been, I told them to do the work. I think I got ripped off since they charged me $250 when the hose itself was on $20. O well.


----------

